# 2'x4' routed mini/portable/test track



## joejoeguns (Nov 11, 2007)

I've been wanting to build a routed track for years and couldn't wait any longer. I'm building a new house so the big one will have to wait a spell. This one is 2 foot by 4 foot routed out of half inch mdf with 17ga. fence wire for rails with white foam and drywall mud thinned with paint for rocks. I learned a few things making this one that will be applied to the big one. Most importantly test your rail depth before gluing and check your math. I ended up a little high on the rails but for what it is it works good. Also turns can only be so tight,my inside lane is boarder line driveable ,but works with some skill.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

pretty cool little "canyon" track. the landscaping is incredible.


it is a very nice, well thought out and built track. thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice work on the track, Really enjoy seeing how everyone landscapes their tracks.

Boosted


----------

